# Teile von ArrayList in eine andere kopieren?



## Ishildur2 (14. Dez 2007)

Hallo und einen schönen guten Abend allerseits!
Weiss jemand von euch, ob es möglich ist, einen bestimmten Bereich von einer ArrayList in eine andere ArrayList zu kopieren? Bspw. die ersten 3 Elemente?


```
ArrayList<something> arrSom = new ArrayList<something>();
arrSom.add(som1);
arrSom.add(som2);
arrSom.add(som3);
arrSom.add(som4);
arrSom.add(som5);

ArrayList<something> arrSom2 = new ArrayList<something>();
// nur die ersten 3 Elemente aus arrSom in arrSom2 kopieren
```

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Mfg Ishildur

P.S.
Es ist mir schon klar, dass ich diese auch in einer Schleife manuell kopieren könnte, aber ich frage mich eben, ob es hierfür nicht bereits eine Funktion gibt!


----------



## Hello_Java (15. Dez 2007)

Für solche Fragen schaut man am besten einfach in die Java-API, dort stehen viele wichtige und vor allem nützliche Sachen drin  

hier die API : http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/

und hier der Ausschnitt für die Klasse ArrayList
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/util/ArrayList.html

Wie du siehst gibt es so eine Methode nicht, aber die 5 Zielen Code sind doch nicht so aufwändig


----------



## masta // thomas (15. Dez 2007)

ArrayList<something> arrSom2 = arrSom.subList(0, 3);

bzw. um wirklich zu kopieren:

ArrayList<something> arrSom2 = new ArrayList<something>();
arrSom2.addAll(arrSom.subList(0, 3));


----------

